# Issue with Richardson caps



## blueghoste (Aug 15, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues with embroidering on Richardson caps? They seem to have a very thick front and don't stay close to the machine well. I am.having to stand there and hold the hat down to the needle plate to make them not mess up. Anyone else encountered this and overcome it???


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Which cap are you sewing? I have had a little of this with the 110's due to the shape.


----------



## blueghoste (Aug 15, 2011)

They are the 112 which is very similar to the 110 except not flex fit.


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

Steam them, time consuming but helps soften the buckram so they can be hooped flatter.


----------



## johndoe78415 (Nov 5, 2012)

it is your machine. 
do you have raised needle plates for sewing caps installed?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That may not be an option if her machine only uses a universal plate. You can try adding backing to take up some of the room.


----------



## a3 (Feb 7, 2011)

I sewed 15 of the Richardson 112 with no problem on 16th one started sewing horrible, broke needles then machine got out of line had to realign the rotary hook. Hats do not lay close enough to the hat frame. Don't know how to fix problem. Have 20 more hats to sew.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Switch to sharp 80/12 needles or adjust digitizing to compensate.


----------



## a3 (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks, I will try, hopefully that will work


----------

